# Find my purpose in life



## Comatose (Feb 24, 2010)

Last year I finished school and have taken 2010 as a bit of a gap year before I pursue anything education / career wise. I'm not too sure what I want to be doing with my life yet, so my main goal for 2010 is to find my passion or purpose in life and to wholeheartedly pursue it.

Just thought I'd share  anyone else in the sort of same position?


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool. I hope you're able to find your passion/purpose this year.


----------



## Marci07 (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't find my passion until I was 27. Once I found it, I pursued it wholeheartedly and I was worth the wait. All I can tell you that life has a way of leading you to where you passion is. It may not happen right away or it may. The truth is that once you find it everything will make sense and you will then see that everything that happened before was to prepare you for it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't smoke weed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I found it once in my early 20s but misplaced it, found it again in my mid 20s but lost it, found it again - didn't like what I found, threw it away and went out to find a new one... now that I've found it I hope I can't keep it around for awhile - it's my new job.


----------

